# Tefl and opportunities in southern thailand



## Solarpoweredsophie (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, 
My husband and I are moving to thailand in October for a year and hope to settle south possibly phuket. He already has work and I am looking into the prospect of teaching English out there. Can anyone share any experiences of getting work as a EFL teacher in Thailand? Any answers to the questions below would be great!

1. Is it better to complete a Tefl course in England before I get there or would doing it in Thailand offer me more chances to get work. 

2. I have little money to spare, Is a 5 week celta a must or can I get a job with a one week gap year tefl course? 

3. Are there agencies/papers out there that can help with finding work? 

4. What sort of visa should I go out there on if I plan to look for teaching work, and how easy is it to change i.e. tourist to work one. 

5. I am keen to teach kindergarten age if possible are these jobs widely available?


----------

